# Sos



## tracy1978 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm shortly moving to Singapore with my hubby and 2 toddlers. Is it possible to find a condo over the Internet? It would be easier on the children this way. Also does anybody have any experience with Goldenhill Park Condo? Any advice would be appreciated, we have like a zillion questions.... At least!!!


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

It is possible to find a place over the internet but you should stick with reputable sites like propertyguru etc.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Strongly discourage this...
get here...move into a furnished, serviced apartment for a month or so and 
have a look around the various places. 
You will need to take commute of your hubby into consideration as well as
distance to MRT/Bus/Train, evtl. school/playgroup, level of noise due to the various construction sites around...

also bear in mind that most likely you will need to enter a contract for 2 years (maybe you find a landlord who does 1 year, but that will be more expensive...)...and there is "getting out easily as I don;t like it that much" during the lease...

so it is important that you choose a place YOU LIKE AND YOU'RE COMFORTABLE WITH !


----------



## aneres4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lenochka said:


> Strongly discourage this...
> get here...move into a furnished, serviced apartment for a month or so and
> have a look around the various places.
> You will need to take commute of your hubby into consideration as well as
> ...


Totally agree with Lenochka! Never commit a 1 to 2 years lease term without having a feel of the house.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry, fingers quicker than my brain...

of course I should have said "there is NO getting out easily as I don't like the place"....

rest stands - do NOT commit to a place you have not seen before !

you save yourself a lot of trouble


----------



## tracy1978 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi guys. Thanks for this. I read it a couple of days ago and have been seriously reconsidering. I thought it seemed more scary moving without a proper plan but actually u are right. So thanks heaps for this advice as its because of this that we have decided to move first into a service apartment... They just seem so expensive. Which site do u recommend? Or do you know of any service apartments? 

Again thanks


----------



## aneres4 (Mar 17, 2012)

Service apartments are usually more expensive as most of them are located in the central area. In addition, the "walk-in" rate is usually more expensive than the corporate rate. Thus, it is best if you throught company or through agents who can get you a better deal for service apartment. 

Alternative, you can try searching for normal apartment or condo that offer short term stay of just one month but bear in mind that it will be more expensive than a one or two years lease term. There are very few apartments available for short term rent thus it will not be easy to find And you will most likely have to pay for agent service fee when go through an agent.

However, do find a place that is convenient for you and/or your hubby's work place and close to amenities since you are bringing along two toddlers, especially for the first month of stay in Singapore if you can afford it. 

I do have contacts to propose you more options of service apartment and normal apartment or condo however I cannot give you the contact number due to rules of this forum. You can email me at serenagohgz AT gmail DOT com for more details though.


----------



## lorgnette99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, it is scary to arrive with 2 toddlers. 

Take events slowly for first week, adjust well to the high heat/humidity-before your decision to have unit AC vs non-AC, greenery, proximity to public transit, type of neighbours etc

There are more residential choices to renters, so take your time having a right match after arrival.


----------



## melia2511 (Apr 6, 2012)

tracy1978 said:


> I'm shortly moving to Singapore with my hubby and 2 toddlers. Is it possible to find a condo over the Internet? It would be easier on the children this way. Also does anybody have any experience with Goldenhill Park Condo? Any advice would be appreciated, we have like a zillion questions.... At least!!!


I
Hi, u should try le grove serviced apartments, on orange grove road. Really nice serviced apartments and it's very central


----------



## AskLeonERA (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Tracy,

I agree with Lenochka- never make a decision about renting a property over the internet. I moved to Sydney 6 years ago and it proved to risky to attempt to view a prospective rental property online. fyi, a 3 bedroom in Goldenhill park will cost you about SGD4,500 per month ( do a search if you wish to see more details on the recreational facilities and location etc).

Centrally located serviced apartments cost a lot but the popular East Coast area might be another more reasonable option for you. You might want to look at condominiums (eg The Waterside, Villa Marina , Costa Del Sol and Cote de Azur) which would have full recreational facilities in areas outside the prime central areas.

SNIP


Thanks and have a nice day ahead!!
Cheers


----------



## Hannahella1 (Oct 4, 2014)

*Goldenhill*

Hi Tracy,

Did you move to Goldenhill in the end? Looking at apartments there for my wife and 2 kids (3&5) but cant find any decent reviews on it. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Derek


----------

